# Culturelle and other Probiotics.



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thought there should be a thread about this in the diet section. Does anyone know if culturelle needs to be refrigerated


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2002)

No, Culturelle does not have to be refrigerated.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

That will make for a short --- thread







MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

OK how about this....anybody with post-antibiotic d-type IBS ever have any success with Flora Source? if so please share your case I am personally interested as I am seeking a multi-culture effective probiotic or line of same.Would like to hear from any users of this product.Now we will see how short it is if nobody ever took Flora Source!MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Lorraine.Mike,I hope you have luck finding some who has tried Flora Source.. It is so essential to find a good probiotic. I have realized the value of it especially since it is connected to Fructose intolerance. I say, "anything for a good probiotic!"


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

This *is* a short thread. I'll elongate it a bit further by saying Vsl3 needs to be refrigerated and Probiotica does not. There we ahve all the info about refrigeration in one thread


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Trolling.....trolling....


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I plead Mia Culpa to whatever this "trolling" might be


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

It's just a fishing term....drag the thread around until maybe someone who USED flora source turns up and bites.If not maybe I will take out a newspaper ad...MNoLuck


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just be careful with that particular fishing term.It also is a bit of internet lingo (much like *spam*) that has certain conotations.Throwing a line in a BB, NG or ListServe (typically X is Bad word) into the water of the group (often a fan's of X group) to see what comes up on the hook (usually responses that burn holes in monitors called "flames").K.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Mike I plead guilty to that too LOL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"Just be careful with that particular fishing term."Ah, so KM has seen the old Monty Python "Drag Racing" Skit too, eh?


----------

